
A new, more user-friendly language for programming supercomputers - kick
https://engineering.stanford.edu/magazine/article/new-more-user-friendly-language-programming-supercomputers
======
Bostonian
'“We wanted to create a programming environment that doesn’t require every
researcher to be a computer scientist,”'

For the more than 60 years it has existed, most Fortran programmers have not
been computer scientists. I wish the article had explained why the designers
of the language are starting from scratch rather than building on Fortran, in
particular Fortran 2008+, which introduced coarrays for parallel programming.

------
pasttense01
If anyone is interested in these (Regent and Legion) check out:
[https://legion.stanford.edu/](https://legion.stanford.edu/)

Overview is at:
[https://legion.stanford.edu/overview/](https://legion.stanford.edu/overview/)

